# Hair Style ideas



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok Ladies and Gents, I'm going to post a couple of pictures of Bean that are far less flattering then what you are used to. Please do not be alarmed....


















Now, let's take a moment of silence for his topknot......


Ok, anyway... with three dogs to groom now, the topknots (which the boys hate) are just too much to keep care of. I am looking for haircut ideas for Bean in particular and I'm really bad with keeping the face just right without a topknot... His hair looks butchered at the moment. 

I am thinking of going away from the korean style that he is normally in and going a little longer over the body than I have been. I was thinking of lettings his legs grow out from all the way up- and I am debating on what to do with his face...

He is tearing  unfortunately.. I stopped home cooking for him because he got picky about it and I took it personal because I would spend hours in the kitchen making him food. I used The Honest Kitchen for a while but he started refusing it after a bit too. Then DH and I started fighting over the cost of dog food.... long story short we are on kibble. *sigh* 

Anyway back to the hair! Any suggestions?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I know what you mean about having a hard time with the face without a top knot. I cut Daisy's off because it was a hassle to do it up before I went to work. I took her to the groomers for the first time and this is what she ended up like. She had similar face issues as Bean, with the muzzle hairs sticking out like that and always getting dirty. I'm not sure what the groomer did to get them less pouffy.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I keep Tyler in a puppy cut-here's a couple of pictures. I find his cut very easy to maintain daily-sometimes I even skip a day or 2 from brushing. The trimming itself doesn't take too long-if I trim every 2 weeks when I bathe him. It's a bit longer if I wait.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I love these cuts and very low maintenance.
Sukis brother is in the top knot. His legs are in a very slight flair, not extreme like we always see.
Suki's mom is bonnet girl. Shin shaves her head like the male she is sitting next too.
I personally am over the short body, extreme flair on the legs.
I just cut Sukis legs off like her brother, maybe a tiny bit closer and it's adorable with very easy care.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oops...wanted to share one more with you. I was thinking of taking all of Sukis hair off but thought it would be too boring, so Shin sent me this picture of another male of hers.
Nice close body. Hair left on ears, tail and a little Pom Pom on the feet....not too boring if you add a little color and very, very low maintenance


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo doesn't have a top knot either. He just got groomed so I will take a picture tomorrow and post


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I think the first picture is absolutely adorable!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha thanks everyone and Stephanie I LOVE that picture!  

I also love the pups with the shaved heads, I like the way their eyes pop! I will see how it goes. I was used to doing the Korean cut so anything different will be a struggle for me, I am debating but I might try to do a regular puppy cut like Tyler has... it's cute, and shaggy and doesn't have to be trimmed as often. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

shellbeme said:


> Haha thanks everyone and Stephanie I LOVE that picture!
> 
> I also love the pups with the shaved heads, I like the way their eyes pop! I will see how it goes. I was used to doing the Korean cut so anything different will be a struggle for me, I am debating but I might try to do a regular puppy cut like Tyler has... it's cute, and shaggy and doesn't have to be trimmed as often. We will see how it goes.


Thank you. I think what helps with the look is that the hair on the sides/under the ears is shaved. It was bulky before. I like her legs short because they're easy to clean after walks but they did her bum too short and it was itchy for the first week.


----------

